# hallucinigenic frogs



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

what kinda frogs are these


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

u mean toads

http://www.bufoalvarius.org/shepard.htm

go here


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i have great intrest in these frogs since i seen hommer simson eat a hot pepper and them went wanderin in to the desert lokin for his sold mate lol i just like toad in general


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

careful were you guys take this thread.

learn about the species









learning about how to get high off the species


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

MR.FREEZ said:


> careful were you guys take this thread.
> 
> learn about the species
> 
> ...


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

hey, i just wanted to know. im sure there illeagal as f*ck and hard to get
i just read the article to. i didnt know you had to extract the sh*t, i just thought u licked a toad and tripped balls. oy vey, mmore work than fun


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Man i know there is a cartoon about this. Like the simpsons or something.

I didnt really think it was real.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

did u guys read that web site. Those people that had the frogs are getting up to 15 years each. Could you imagin owning one of these and not knowing the affects and getting in trouble for it.


----------



## jamesdelanoche (Dec 15, 2004)

family guy did an episode about licking toad. watch "lets go to the hop".


----------

